# '06 SE-R Transmission Issue - New Owner



## MrWoppit (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello people of Nissan!!

My sisters Buick recently blew to crap. So I traded manual trans '00 BMW e46 for a 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R. It test drove pretty good, the tranny knocks a little hard but I didn't think it was major. 120k miles. 

Anyways, it's been a week now and i've been having some serious issues. 

The car seems to do great when cold, but after 20 minutes of driving the transmission shifts very hard. It doesn't feel good at all. 

She told me it slipped "out of gear" 4 times on one of her drives. I have driven it since, and was not able to experience this slipping "out of gear", but do notice the transmission shifts harder after driving for awhile. 

I did a little test, if I use tiptronic shifting, it shifts much much smoother. It's still not perfect, but better for sure. 

What would you knowledgeable folks think the issue is? I am not familiar with Nissans, and to be honest I haven't owned an Automatic transmission car in almost 7 years. What would you recommend? Flushing the transmission fluid??

Thanks for reading! Have a lovely thanksgiving!!

*I put the wrong year in the title. Haha. It IS in fact a 2005.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually when automatic transmissions starting slipping out of gear and knocking, it's usually too late for a flush. Obviously, check the fluid level and condition, first. Make sure the motor and trans mounts are not broken and the shift cable is working properly. If those are okay, I would recommend an appointment with a reputable trans shop and expect the worse.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

I was thinking the same but hopefully its the low and old fluid!


----------



## MrWoppit (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 
I went ahead and did a transmission flush. 
It shifts a lot stronger now. It hasn't slipped at all. 
It still shifts harder then a normal car should, so there is definitely damage. But the new fluid helped a lot. It's now driving just fine. 
It shifts a little hard, but will do good for now. 

Alrough, when I give it a lot of gas, it shakes the car violently. I ordered new engine mounts thinking that's the main issue. We will see. So far, I'm not overly impressed with this car.


----------

